
.ICU domains are the 3rd most registered TLD at NameSilo - rococode
https://www.namesilo.com/domain_count.php
======
rococode
Thought this was odd - I don't think I've ever seen a .icu domain in the wild
before. Apparently it stands for "I see you", not intensive care unit. Does
anyone know what they're used for?

edit: Seems like it may potentially be because they are cheap to register -
about $1.50.

